# Guter Kühler für Ryzen 2600X



## Kalanka28 (12. Juni 2018)

*Guter Kühler für Ryzen 2600X*

Guten Abend,


bin vor wenigen Tagen vom Boxedkühler des 2600X auf einen be quiet! Pure Rock umgestiegen, da die Temperaturen beim Zocken weit über 80°C gingen. Leider bringt der Pure Rock aber kaum Verbesserungen; vielleicht ~5°C. Dabei wollte ich die CPU eigentlich unter 70°C halten. Kennt ihr einen guten Kühler der dieses Ziel erreicht, ohne dabei allzu laut zu werden? Oder ist dafür schon eine AIO notwendig?.. Bitte nur Kühler angeben, die auch auf AM4 vertikal montiert werden können. Das stört beim Pure Rock nämlich noch zusätzlich.


PS: Der 2600X läuft komplett auf Stocksettings.

Grüße


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Guter Kühler für Ryzen 2600X*

Was haste denn für ein Gehäuse? Damit das was man Empfiehlt auch reinpasst.


----------



## Kalanka28 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Guter Kühler für Ryzen 2600X*

Mein Gehäuse ist ein be quiet! Pure Base 600.


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Guter Kühler für Ryzen 2600X*

Thermalright Macho Rev. B ab €' '41,43 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland kannste in jeder Richtung montieren. Wird aber doch recht Knapp.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Guter Kühler für Ryzen 2600X*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wird aber doch recht Knapp.


 Sind doch 3mm Luft - was hast du denn? 

Alternativ den Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition ab €'*'48,07 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland nehmen - da hast du dann genügend Luft


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Guter Kühler für Ryzen 2600X*



Kalanka28 schrieb:


> Mein Gehäuse ist ein be quiet! Pure Base 600.


Dann kommt sofort die Frage nach der Grafikkarte, denn original mit zwei Lüftern ist die Belüftung nicht so gut.
Alles bis GTX 1050TI läuft gut, schon ab GTX 1060 kann man einen einen dritten Gehäuselüfter denken, wenn 
man die beiden originalen nicht auf 12V laufen lassen will.

Ich schließe mich der Empfehlng zum Thermalright Macho Rev. B an, der Kühler ist das Geld wert und der Lüfter
ist leise. Kann man machen. Ist aber ein Trum von Kühler. Wa shast Du für ein Mainboard? Der oberste der sieben
möglichen Slot wird nicht nuttbar sein. Die Grafikkarte sollte im sechsten Slot hängen, wie es bei eigentlich allen
ATX Boards der Fall ist, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.

Und wenn Du massiv übertakten willst, kannst Du auch sowas nehmen:
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 ab €'*'64,13 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wird aber doch recht Knapp.



Das passt problemlos. Wenn man aber Angst hat ist das hier eine Alternative, dann ist auch der oberste Slot nutzbar:
[url]https://geizhals.de/scythe-ninja-5-scnj-5000-a1785636.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------

